# Favorite food on the grill



## Bangbang (Sep 1, 2004)

I made this....It was great. 

SALMON 
 Start with a whole side salmon filet. Sprinkle filet with Oklahoma Joe's Hog Rub & Yard Bird Seasoning and place on a fish rack in the cooking chamber near the firebox (skin side down). Heat and mix the following baste:

1 Cup butter
1/2 Cup lemon juice
3 Tbsp dill weed

Baste filet every 10 minutes with basting sauce. 
Cook for 1 hour and 15 minutes or until done.

I have done this with Catfish too. DON"T LET THE TEMP GET ANY HIGHER THAN 220


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I made this....It was great.
> 
> SALMON
> Start with a whole side salmon filet. Sprinkle filet with Oklahoma Joe's Hog Rub & Yard Bird Seasoning and place on a fish rack in the cooking chamber near the firebox (skin side down). Heat and mix the following baste:
> ...



Glad you used Dill Weed and not Goodweed.  I'm not much good in heat.

But seriously folks, my favorite food on the grill is...,  is...,  is...,  shucks.  There are just too many great flavors and textures that come from the barbecue, everyting from smoked salmon to apple pie.    How on this planet could I be expected to choose a single favorite.  It's just not a reasonable question to ask a guy like me.  I love it all.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Consul (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe I'm just being boring, but I really love grilled chicken legs. Just the legs, not the thighs, or breasts, or anything else. In fact, I have a pack of drumsticks to put on the barbie tomorrow. I'll probably spice-rub them tonight a little so they'll be all happy when the charcoal is ready.

I also have some corn-on-the-cob that I'll be grilling in-husk. Tomorrow will be a good day to grill.


----------



## Constance (Jul 3, 2005)

Burgers...A big juicy burger cooked on the grill can't be beaten!


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 3, 2005)

> But seriously folks, my favorite food on the grill is..., is..., is..., shucks. There are just too many great flavors and textures that come from the barbecue, everyting from smoked salmon to apple pie.  How on this planet could I be expected to choose a single favorite.


 
I second that! The last couple of years I've really been into anything sweet that can be bbqed, from fresh pineapple to cinnamon bread. As well I do love what the bbq does to all things poultry! Oh and corn and potatoes and...


----------



## cmmarti6 (Aug 26, 2008)

I love some ribs on the grill. Give me a slab of beef ribs and I am a happy camper. But I also love some fajitas. Im new too grilling but I love it and I cant wait to try cooking some different foods on the grill.


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Ribs, bone-in rib eyes, pork roast, chicken and of all things, hot dogs.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything!......for an excuse to just fire up some charcoal and setting up the grill.  I just love the ritual.  It doesn't matter what I put on the grill.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow cmmarti6 - you dug deep for this one!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 26, 2008)

Everything!!! Meat, poultry, fish, veggies, fruit, pizza, etc. Lately I've been baking bread on the grill with great success and have not bought a loaf of bread at the store in two weeks.


----------



## shortchef (Aug 26, 2008)

Bread looks great.  I am moving to southwest Florida the end of this week. Nokomis.  Why don't you bring me some?  I'll provide the wine!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 26, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Bread looks great.  I am moving to southwest Florida the end of this week. Nokomis.  Why don't you bring me some?  I'll provide the wine!



That's just up the road a piece from me. Good luck with your move.

When you get settled, we hold monthly grill meetings in Pt. Charlotte, that you might find interesting.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 2, 2008)

Q'd a turkey on the Webber yesterday, with applewood thrown on the charcoal.  What a pretty site it made when done, so juicy, tender, and smokey, with that caramel-brown color you can only get with smoked turkey.  Barbecued turkey is my favorite way of preparing that 20 lb. bird.  We also grilled some sweet potato rounds and foil pack spuds for my wife.  Serve it all up with a brown rice and veggie pilaf, using turkey broth for the cooking liquid of course, some great strawberry jello with banana, and a juicy-cold cole slaw.  

The only down side to the family get together was that my son-in-law and I, the two premier spades (card game) players in the family, lost to our respective wives.  That never happens.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

